# help with tremper albino with half black eyes like eclipse eyes



## ccrew

hi could someone please help me with my tremper albino she has part black pigment (half her eye black same on other side)


----------



## gazz

ccrew said:


> hi could someone please help me with my tremper albino she has part black pigment (half her eye black same on other side)


What is it you want to know, And do you have pictures of the leo in question.


----------



## ccrew

*morph?*

i would like to know what morph she is and give me 5 mins and ill get pics of her eyes and body cheers i think she is a tremper albino but dont know what else as her eyes are half black


----------



## ccrew

*pics of tremper*

here are some pics of tremper need help with ID cheers


----------



## gazz

ccrew said:


> here are some pics of tremper need help with ID cheers
> image
> image
> image


I'd just call it a, 
Talbino eclipse normal.

Also known as,
Banded RAPTOR,
Banded snake eyed RAPTOR,


----------



## ccrew

*leos*

cheers for that gazz


----------



## fishboy

gazz said:


> I'd just call it a,
> Talbino eclipse normal.
> 
> Also known as,
> Banded RAPTOR,
> Banded snake eyed RAPTOR,


I thought RAPTOR stood for red eye albino patternless tremper orange?


----------



## gazz

fishboy said:


> I thought RAPTOR stood for red eye albino patternless tremper orange?


That's why i say Talbino eclipse normal, Many don't follow. 
To call something Banded and then Patternless is a contradiction.


----------



## fishboy

But then Gazz, aren't you just perpetuating the myth when you say this and don't fully explain........naughty boy :whip:




gazz said:


> Also known as,
> Banded RAPTOR,
> Banded snake eyed RAPTOR,


----------



## gazz

fishboy said:


> But then Gazz, aren't you just perpetuating the myth when you say this and don't fully explain........naughty boy :whip:


But if i didn't just put that bit in, 5 other people would be typing Banded RAPTOR. Yes it's a Banded RAPTOR. :2thumb:Agreed'etc.

I put what i call them, I put what other say, Then the owner has free will to call there leo what they like.


----------



## tonkaz0

fishboy said:


> I thought RAPTOR stood for red eye albino patternless tremper orange?


Ha ha, this one comes up every now and then, Raptor is more like a label now than an abbreviation!, Mr Tremper lists his Raptor morphs as Raptors be them striped, patterned, banded, jungle, and what were orginally true Raptors He calls red eyed patternless albinos nowadays, just to confuse folks, check his webby out just before any of the big shows and you will see! hes not got them listed at the moment as Ive just looked.


----------



## fishboy

tonkaz0 said:


> Ha ha, this one comes up every now and then, Raptor is more like a label now than an abbreviation!, Mr Tremper lists his Raptor morphs as Raptors be them striped, patterned, banded, jungle, and what were orginally true Raptors He calls red eyed patternless albinos nowadays, just to confuse folks, check his webby out just before any of the big shows and you will see! hes not got them listed at the moment as Ive just looked.



Mr tremper is a silly man. He also thinks orange is green = Emerines.......


----------



## Crownan

Gecko morph names has gotten even more rediculous than I realised!

How anyone could ever label that as a RAPTOR is totally beyond me.

Its a Tremper Albino Eclipse.........


----------



## pigglywiggly

lol 
i`d have said snake eyed tremper albino .

i thought it couldnt be a tremper eclipse unless it was from 2 parents with eclipse in them, or, be bred from and proven to throw eclipse babies?


----------



## tonkaz0

fishboy said:


> Mr tremper is a silly man. He also thinks orange is green = Emerines.......


 
Ha ha agreed, I struggle to see the green in them too, maybe a trip to specsavers for him:lol2:.


----------



## Melon

i would say its a snake eye'd tremper albino..


----------

